# what to do with balusters?



## missingname (Feb 15, 2010)

My parents came over for the 4th, and my mom dropped off 7 stair balusters from the farmhouse that she grew up in as a kid. She thought I could build grandma something for Christmas. 
They're just basic, old, 32" balusters. I can't imagine to try to strip and refinish them.

Any ideas of what to do with them? 
Maybe make a couple plant stands?


----------



## Kindlingmaker (Sep 29, 2008)

It all depends on the size of the wood and the shape it is in now, square or round. If square there are many possibilies, such as an end cutting board, resawed for a nice box, (jewlery, resipes, etc), there are many here. Another possiblity is to make picture frames from them especialy if you have a picture with the old stairs in it. Just let your imagineantion fly and don't worry about want you come with, I am sure it will be a cherrished item made from the past and by your hands.


----------



## Chiefk (Jan 28, 2008)

I take balusters and cut them down into legs for a child's table. I add an apron and a top. I would think you could build a coffee table or something similar with the balusters for your grandmother. pkennedy


----------



## robdelman (Jul 8, 2010)

Yeah, post some pictures if you could, some of those old balusters could be pretty ornate and depending on age might have some additional antique value.


----------



## missingname (Feb 15, 2010)

You can see they don't really look like anything special.


----------



## CaptainSkully (Aug 28, 2008)

What about a nice little corner table? Some kind of triangle with an ogee edge. It could also be a plant stand, umbrella stand, etc.


----------



## huff (May 28, 2009)

Take four of them and mitre the corners and make a picture frame. (almost like an applied molding). Actually, you could do two vertically on each side, with one across the top and one across the bottom. Make a collage of pictures of the family for your Grandmother. BTW. don't try to refinish them, just leave them as they are. Add a little hand written note telling about it and have that part of the pictures.


----------



## brunob (Dec 26, 2006)

My vote would be for a small table.


----------



## miles125 (Jun 8, 2007)

I agree with the picture frame idea. Maybe with a pic of the old farmhouse.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Four balisters for a frame and 3 for a small table.


----------



## WoodyWoodWrecker (Jul 1, 2009)

Cut off the square ends and the beads in the middle and she will have 14 miniature bats to keep her children and grandchildren in line.

Just a thought. :>)


----------



## missingname (Feb 15, 2010)

lol, that's not such a crazy idea.

but yeah, I think I'm liking the picture frame idea. I would probably cut them down a little but. And if I rip them in half lengthwise, I could make a few frames.


----------



## woody57 (Jan 6, 2009)

How about a framed mirror for a hallway or entrance? You could have a shelf at the bottom. Put a nice cove crown moulding at the top etc.


----------



## Jennyjasper (Jun 9, 2010)

This may help you out when you are looking for ways to spice up your railings with balusters!http://bit.ly/awXhzf


----------

